# Clausing 5419 lathe



## Chopdog (Apr 19, 2021)

I picked this up a couple of years ago.  It had been owned by the Omaha Public School district, and they guy I bought it from acquired it at an auction from the school district.  Overall it was indecent condition.  Everything worked, and minimal scars from it's years with the students.

I put a VFD on it for the 3 phase.  Nice way to get variable speed from a step pully drive.  I set it up to never go below 30hz or over 75hz.  Basically 50% to 125%.  Too slow and you lose the cooling flow in the motor.  Too fast isn't good for a drive train not designed for it.  The display and and the speed control are mounted remote so I can reach them.  I mounted an e-stop button and the FWD/REV switches for easy reach.  

After getting power to it, I proceeded to do a little dismantle and clean up.  One gear had a partial chipped tooth.  I was able to buy a new one from Clausing (not cheap).  The gear is from a slightly newer model which used a different mounting shaft.  I made a new shaft to mount the gear.  I still have the original gear and shaft.  Eventual plan is to repair the chipped tooth someday and offer for sale.  Made a new idler gear for the belts.  Removed the spindle to replace the belts.  

Cleaned up the old 3-jaw chuck, and mounted a new 4-jaw chuck.  along the way I found a steady rest for this lathe, and a follow-rest from a 12" Clausing.  I made a 3/8" spacer for the follow rest and slotted one mounting hole about 1/4".  Now it fits this 12 3/4" swing lathe.  

I found a 5C collet closer and shortened it to work on this lathe.  Found the correct collet adapter for the spindle (after a couple with the wrong taper).  The handwheel on the closer was damaged in shipping, so my brother 3D printed me a new one.

It's been a good learning experience.  Still working on the rest of the paint and reattaching the tags.


----------



## Chopdog (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Eddyde (Apr 20, 2021)

Nice work and welcome to HM!
Yeah the Clausing parts are wicked expensive, My lathe is missing the change gear to do certain metric threads, they quoted me $500! as it is not a metal gear only phenolic, I plan on 3D printing one if I ever need those threads.


----------



## Chopdog (Apr 20, 2021)

I paid $325 for the new double gear.  The new one has bushings and uses a smaller shaft.  The old one ran the steel shaft on the iron gear.  I intend to braze up the chipped tooth and cut the gear back, then put it out for sale.  It's also for sale as-is if someone needs one and can do the repair themselves.

I've used the lathe for several little projects.  It runs well.  I had the spindle completely apart to clean out the dried oil crud.  Bearings looked good so they went back in.  I think I need to snug up the bearings in the spindle ever so slightly now that they have some run time on them.


----------



## rock_breaker (Apr 28, 2021)

Replaced the belt and spindle bearings about 30 years ago on my 100 Mark lll.  The belt is shrinking so it is hard to close the cover, Have bought a Fenner Drive belt replacement, expensive. As I recall I used a 1/2" all thread bolt and several thicknesses of spacers to avoid excessive force on the spindle support housing. The job took some time to complete.


----------



## Destroyer125 (Oct 10, 2021)

I recently picked up a 5440; 12x48.  I'm surprised Clausing had those gears in stock. Mostly Everything is in good shape but the machine has its issues. Several components to the brake assembly are broken or missing and the shop it came from had rigged it up so the clutch stayed permanently locked. Clausing didn't have any of those parts around anymore but were kind enough to send me drawings. I may end up making replacements.


----------

